
Pika: A Future Without Webpack - ausjke
https://www.pikapkg.com/blog/pika-web-a-future-without-webpack
======
jypepin
> But of course, you can continue to use whatever other tools you like: Beef
> up your dev experience (Babel, TypeScript) or optimize how you ship in
> production (Webpack, Rollup).

So I assume what one would end up with if they decided to us pika for their
dependencies is a project that still uses webpack, but _in addition_ uses pika
instead of webpack for dependencies, ending up making pika 1 more build tool
in the chain instead of a replacement.

Is that a right assumption?

~~~
ramon
No, the idea is that the dependencies are cached in js in the frontend and not
loaded all dynamically by routers and SSR. Basically routers are gone, no need
for rebuild all the time. I think it’s a more optimized approach it’s less
overhead inicial loading and we can load css in a more native way it makes
more sense then the current build env we have.

~~~
k__
Routers?

~~~
y4mi
That's how js devs call the logic matching urls to views

------
threatofrain
Prior discussion:

1 month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19289865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19289865)

2 month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19106316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19106316)

------
catchmeifyoucan
I didn't really understand here. So am I not supposed to use npm install
anymore? Or does pika read node_modules and make them web compatible. Cool
stuff nonetheless.

Would also be great if there was a way/tutorial that says here's how you move
from web pack to Pika - and how long that might take.

